# Some first timer questions



## elliott1977 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

After years about talking about getting a smoker, I finally bought one.  http://www.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-...t/10226688/-1778126?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL   . I figured this would be a decent, inexpensive first time smoker. 

Anyway, I can't wait to use this thing, but had a couple questions...

My instruction book says thats it's ready to use, but the manual for the Masterbuilt electric version of this smoker says I need to preseason it.  Is this necessary?  If so, the electric manual says

"Preseason smoker prior to first use. Make sure water bowl is in place with NO WATER. Set

control panel to MED and run unit for 3 hours. Shut down and allow to cool. Some smoke may

appear during this time, this is normal.

During last 45 minutes, add 1 cup of wood chips in wood chip bowl to complete preseasoning.  "

Would this be a good way to season it?

Next, roughly how long can I expect a full propane tank to last when smoking?  I know this has a lot of variables, but let's assume I'm using a 20lb propane tank on low heat for 5 hours the first time.  Is one tank enough to last me a couple smokes or would I need a new tank each time?

Finally, I've had some wood chips sitting in the closet for a couple years when I have tried to creat smoke on a gas grill.  Can wood chips to go bad?  Would these still be good or should I get new chips?

Thanks for the help.  I'm looking forward to smoking!


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes you want to season any new smoker or grill to burn off all the oils used during production.

I can't really comment on the rest but somebody will be along.

 Oh and welcome to the forums!


----------



## alblancher (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.  I do not think dry wood chips will go bad.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.   Click Here*

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself (A Name We Can Call You) and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Yes I would season it. Can't really tell you how long a tank will last, because I don't have a propane smoker. I'm sure someone who does will be along shortly to answer your question.


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!   There are some really knowledgable folks aroun here.

Did a quick search on your question about how long the propane will last.  The website for your smoker says it has a 15,400 BTU burner, and I've read the standard 20 lb propane tank has roughly 430,000 BTUs of energy.  So if you were running your smoker at the highest setting using the burner at its maximum, you would have about 28 hrs of fuel.  (430,000 / 15,400 = 27.9).  My guess is you wont run it at full and you will get more time.  How much more?  I'm not sure, but a Masterbuilt owner will likely chime in and advise as to his or her experience.

-Mike


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf
http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
http://www.educationbug.org/a/marinate-vs--marinade.html


----------

